# Initial Consultation



## Aus_NZ_Expat

*Initial Consultation - 45min*
Book your 45 minute One Time Initial Consultation with a Registered Migration Agent Now! 

*Why Book an Initial Consultation with us?*

The initial consultation is perhaps the best way we can help you to get your migration plans into action!

During the initial consultation we talk to you in detail about your situation, explore your visa options, and guide you on the possible way forward to reach your migration goals. Your initial consultation is perhaps the most valuable part of your migration plans. 

It is important for you to know who your Registered Migration Agent is. It is also imperative that you feel comfortable and trust the agent to handle your case.

A good method to establish this trust is by having a detailed conversation, where you can ask as many questions as you like, and get to know who you are going to be working with over the coming months.

All booking are subject to terms and conditions.


Book Now!


----------

